# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  iPhone 8, smartphone, Apple Inc., Cupertino, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Apple Inc.

IPhone 8 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Apple unveils the iPhone 8 and iPhone 8 Plus

Published on Sep 12, 2017




> Here's everything that you need to know about the iPhone 8 and 8 Plus announced at today's Apple press event.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone 8 Plus review

Published on Sep 19, 2017




> The more boring-looking iPhone still has plenty of power.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone 8 and iPhone 8 Plus review

Published on Sep 19, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Phone 8 and 8 Plus review: bionic phones are here

Published on Sep 19, 2017




> Both new iPhones raise the bar for speed with a blazing A11 Bionic chip and innovative AR apps, but the Plus offers better cameras and longer battery life.

----------


## Airicist

Review: iPhone 8 pushes the limits of photography

Published on Sep 19, 2017




> The iPhone 8 is a look into the augmented future of photography.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone 8 and 8 Plus review

Published on Sep 19, 2017




> The Apple iPhone 8 and iPhone 8 Plus are pretty much the same as their predecessors, but with wireless charging capability, rear dual-camera system (on the iPhone 8 Plus) and Apple's new powerful A11 Bionic processor. Though the iPhone 8 basically has the same software as Apple’s new iPhone X, it lacks the the futuristic design of the iPhone X and Apple’s new Face ID. The iPhone 8 will start at $699 for a 64GB model, while the 8 Plus will start at $799 for 64GB of storage. Both phones will be available for preorder starting Friday, September 15th, with a release date a week later on September 22nd.

----------


## Airicist

Apple iPhone 8 and iPhone 8 Plus have arrived!

Published on Sep 22, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Apple iPhone 8 Plus unboxing & hands-on review: glossy giant

Published on Sep 27, 2017




> Our unboxing of Apple's iPhone 8 Plus shows off the hardware and software of this mighty mobile, with a hands-on review of the fresh glass design, iOS 11 interface and updated camera tech.
> 
> Unboxing the iPhone 8 Plus is a simple affair as there's not much in Apple's box. The exciting part is of course the iPhone itself, rocking a glossy redesign, wireless charging support and new camera tech.
> 
> Check out our iPhone X hands-on video and come back soon for an in-depth iPhone 8 Plus camera review, full review and everything else you need to know.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone 8 Plus review

Published on Sep 28, 2017




> In this review we look at the brand new iPhone 8 Plus from Apple. As one of the latest smartphones to hit the market, the iPhone 8 Plus boasts some incredible features. Under the hood there is an A11 bionic chipset that’s 25% faster than before, with the GPU being 30% faster. Dual 12MP cameras, advanced AR, and 4K 60FPS are just some of the new features


.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone 8 review

Published on Sep 29, 2017




> One of the latests smartphones from Apple, the iPhone 8, gets our full review. With a new glass back design allowing for wireless charging, an super-fast A11 chip, and up to 4K video at 60FPS, the iPhone 8 has sparked many people's interest.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone 8 Review: Skip this great phone!

Published on Sep 29, 2017




> iPhone 8 is here already. But iPhone X is around the corner. What's the verdict?

----------


## Airicist

Apple iPhone 8 Plus Review: Forget about the X?

Published on Oct 3, 2017




> Our iPhone 8 Plus review shows why Apple's new super-sized handset is a great device, yet not an essential upgrade for existing iPhone 7 or 7 Plus owners.
> 
> The iPhone 8 Plus boasts an upgraded dual lens camera, a fresh glass finish and wireless charging support, as well as Apple's new A11 Bionic platform. It's a step up from the standard iPhone 8 in terms of battery life and that camera tech, plus the 5.5-inch screen is as gorgeous as ever, now with True Tone support.
> 
> Check out our iPhone 8 Plus camera review, camera tips and tricks and other guides, as well as our iPhone X hands-on review from Apple's launch event.

----------


## Airicist

Apple iPhone 8 Plus Review: Good, but dull...

Published on Oct 14, 2017

----------

